
Penniless hero of ransomware epidemic has written more decryptors than anyone - miles
https://boingboing.net/2019/10/28/give-this-guy-a-grant.html
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21375487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21375487)
&
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21381155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21381155).

